# New 21rs In Colorado



## Russo Family (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi All,

My wife and I (plus infant and dog) just purchased a new 21RS from Steve Casey's in Denver. We got a great price on and '08. Our scheduled pickup day is Wednesday. They through in a second battery. So, other than outfitting the kitchen is there anything else we should consider for our first trip out next week?

Also, we'd love to hear those stories of all the crazy things that may have happended on your first trip out.

Thanks for the replies.

We are at 9000 ft. in Summit County and would also like to hear where people have been in CO.

Mike, Cal, John and Taz (the dog)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and glad to see another Coloradoan has chimed in. We have been in our Outback since January 2004 and it has been the best family investment we have ever made. Remember to book your campsites early and often.

Randy


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome Russo Family, to Outbackers.com. You may want to check out this recent thread.

Good luck with your pick-up on Wed. Do a search on PDI checklist, print that out and take that with you as well.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=checklist

Most importantly, don't forget to have fun!

Lets see........Hmmmm...........First trip out............. We were going for the weekend with our brand spanking new camper to the Watkins Glen KOA in the Finger Lakes Region of New York. We were supposed to get started at about 3:00 PM on a Friday but we got about a mile from the house, stopped at the first red light and noticed smoke pouring from the back of the truck. It seems that there was a defect in the plug in the wiring harness that allowed it to go in wrong and it shorted out the entire electrical system on truck and camper. After replacing the wiring harness on the camper and spending about three hours trying to get the truck re-wired, we finally gave up and borrowed my dad's truck. We had an uneventful trip out, but when we got there it was about 11 PM and we had a back in site that backed up to a huge drop off. I got out with the dogs to try to guide him backing in, one of the dogs slipped her collar and got away from me and as I chased after her I tripped (mind you, it was pitch dark) over the fire ring, fell on it and broke a rib. Believe me when I tell you I swore I would never go camping again. But fortunately it did get better, and four years later we are loving camping.

Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Russo Family to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 21RS nice model

Don


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

*WELCOME< WELCOME< WELCOME *









I love Summit county, one of Gods greatest creations.

We are headed to the Taylor reservoir area this week near Crested Butte for fishing during the mornings and ATV riding in the afternoons.

Some of our very favorite places in Colorado are the areas around Lake city, Creede, Silverton, Telluride, Leadville, Crested Butte and Durango.

We camp at least 40 days a year mostly in those areas. I get 8 days off in a row every three weeks all summer and part of the fall. We take full advantage of every day camping somewhere with our four young daughters. Living check to check like most folks but spending every minute with our little family in the mountains. Colorado is an amazing place and we find new exciting places every trip. We dry camp near a creek or lake somewhere; pull up, set up and enjoy. We have a 28RSS and get it into some amazingly beautiful places without much trouble. It has been a wonderful TT for us. You and your family will be very happy with your selection.

LAKE CITY area --------Taylor Res area-----Crested Butte Area






















Our OB lower left

Silverton Area









Don't forget winter Camping









Welcome RUSSO's and have a great camping season(s)
Tony


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Hi,

We just bought a 08 21RS from Steve Casey's too. We've been out 3 times now and love it. Kinda a chore with our boys who are 3 and 1, but they love it. Have fun!! There are so many great places to camp here in Colorado that it makes it nice and easy. Good luck

Jeni


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Russo Family said:


> Also, we'd love to hear those stories of all the crazy things that may have happended on your first trip out.


Crazy stories that may have happened on your first trip huh? Long story but in short......If your awning is out and the wind picks up, try your hardest to roll it back up even if you did drink a bottle of Crown Royal that night. It's no fun waking up with a headache wondering why the awning side trailer windows are darker than the others. For the fir$t trip out, my DW wa$ not happy and I paid for the mi$stake if you know what I mean.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Russo Family said:


> We are at 9000 ft. in Summit County and would also like to hear where people have been in CO.


Hi, and welcome.







Good choice in a 21rs. You should be pleased with your choice.

Have stayed at the Dory Hill Campground in the past. It is a very good base camp in Gilpin County off the Peak-to-Peak Highway, just up the road from Blackhawk. I hope to get back there someday, soon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Russo Family
















Outbackers! 
AND Congrats on your new 21rs! 

Glad to hear you purchased from Steve Casey's...they are a first class dealer









Have fun during your pdi and don't hesitate to ask lots of questions here...

As far as camping stories go, check out my Home from Zion thread...That's about as extreme as it gets!

Enjoy!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase of the 21RS. You are going to absolutely love it, we love ours!
Happy camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Russo family!!!! Welcome to Outbackers.

You're gonna love your new trailer.

There are quite a few Colorado Outbackers on the site. I'm sure you'll get to hear from them soon.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, we are a lil lower than you, and a lil warmer too... But your just an hour and a half north of us.. We venture up that way at least once a year.. I love Summit county, but its growing too much.. My kid loves riding his mtn bike at Breck.

Colorado is the place to own an Outback!

Welcome! and Congrats!

Carey


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

Congratulations! We took out our O8' Outback 21RS last weekend for its shakedown camping trip. Loved it. Everything worked, but there were two things that we wished our dealer had told us about during out demo. So... be sure the dealer shows you how to turn on the electric water heater (there is a switch in the outside panel that is usually pinned in the off position during transit from the manufacturer-- for good reason). Also, be sure the dealer shows you the on/off valve for the outside stove gas connection. Both of these things are obvious once you see them-- but for some reason dealers often forget to show these during demos.

Enjoy!

Rick


----------



## Russo Family (Jul 8, 2007)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> *WELCOME< WELCOME< WELCOME *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks for replying. Do you use your camper to do some winter camping. We are skiers and would love to be able to travel to different areas to ski. I assume you are not able to use your shower or toilet during the winter. If you do winter camp, does the heater keep things warm enough? Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Grats on the 21RS and Welcome to Outbackers! I have many fond memories of Summit County and all of the fantastic skiiing!

-CC


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*

Tami


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for replying. Do you use your camper to do some winter camping. We are skiers and would love to be able to travel to different areas to ski. I assume you are not able to use your shower or toilet during the winter. If you do winter camp, does the heater keep things warm enough? Thanks again.

Mike
[/quote]

Hello Mike

Yes we do winter camping. We have the OB completely winterized. We keep all spare water in jugs in the shower. It is more like tent camping with a camper, you have to rough it a little. All water has to be heated on the stove. The OB heater does a reasonable job on the colder days (-0). We usually have lots of clothes on since we are in hunting camp. If the weather is above 0 then the OB does a fine job keeping us warm. We keep a generator running all night to keep the batteries up and the heat on. You have to make adjustments but you can do it just fine. It is lots of fun but you have to be careful with the OB and yourself.

Take care
Tony


----------

